# Baby Ears Chewed Up



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

One of the triplets is chewing on the other two's ears.
Tried BlueKote, he ate that right off.
Can't find a reference to this problem anywhere!

Yes, I have absolutely confirmed it is the triplet and not another herd member.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HungryFox said:


> One of the triplets is chewing on the other two's ears.
> Tried BlueKote, he ate that right off.
> Can't find a reference to this problem anywhere!
> 
> Yes, I have absolutely confirmed it is the triplet and not another herd member.


Is the chewer getting enough teat time and full tummy?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

OUCH!!! Following in case of any future occurrence with my kids. Poor babies


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> Is the chewer getting enough teat time and full tummy?


Crossed my mind.
The biter is the biggest kid.

Dam rejected one. In an effort to get rejected kid out of my house and acting like a goat, we started penning the 3 kids together. Weather has been brutally icky for the past week, so I have been leaving the babies inside the barn in the pen. The 2 would probably be fine outside with herd, but the 3rd isn't going to thrive yet with a bunch of older goats and bad weather with no mom. They have all been outside for brief periods, and it's not the direct behavior of other adults that worries me, its the rejected kid.
Both the rejected and other 2 are fed every 4 hours (given to mom while rejected gets bottle.) I wait until their bellies are good and round. I usually need to encourage mom to stand still for them to be full. She really hates them chasing her and will fight them off after a minute. They're strong enough that I've watched them knock her legs right out from under her so I've got some sympathy.

I have tried leaving mom in the stall in barn with all 3 kids. She fights off the little rejected doeling until she's shivering in the corner, so equally rotten option. The rejected has no drive to act like a goat when mom is around. No play, no hay nibbling, just stands hunched up shaking while the other two bounce around.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Cut the end off a sock and slid over the kid's head to pin ears against neck


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> Cut the end off a sock and slid over the kid's head to pin ears against neck


Have you had success doing so?
I'm wondering how much they'll just shake until ears pop out.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You can wrap it with vet wrap for the same effect


----------

